# Are you Team William or Team Andrew?!



## SpottedCat (29 April 2013)

Arrrrgh, *how* exciting is Badminton going to be now that they are both going for the Grand Slam?! No-one wins it for 10 years, then two possibilities come along at once - Rolex couldn't buy this kind of publicity, amazing!

So which poster will you be printing off?! http://e-venting.co.uk/?p=3624&fb_source=pubv1


----------



## JGC (29 April 2013)

I know, you couldn't have written it better. It's a tough one, but I think I'll fall on the William side of the fence in this battle, although it would be amazing if either of them did it!


----------



## SpottedCat (29 April 2013)

Given the history, it really couldn't be a better two people to be up against each other either, could it?! Proper Jilly Cooper-esque rivalry!


----------



## Firewell (29 April 2013)

William as he's British!! Although I don't mind really as Andrew is a fabulous competitor and also deserves to win! So exciting, the weather looks perfect for eventing next weekend as well. A few showers during the week, sunny, not too hot, ground should be spot on. 
Fingers crossed for both of them!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (29 April 2013)

Same WFP as he is british, but Andrew is a amazing rider/competitor too!! Gutted Im helping at Keysoe sunday, but just remembered SJ is monday woohoo!!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (29 April 2013)

Same as the above. Patriotically supporting William but will be very impressed if either of them does it.


----------



## dafthoss (29 April 2013)

WFP all the way  

Makes it not so bad that the pony is missing yet another run due to his skin on sunday as I get to watch badders instead.


----------



## lex2501 (29 April 2013)

I have always been a patriotic member of Team WFP at heart but after watching Andrew's breathtaking performance at Kentucky, and the fact that he used to ride Murphy, I am very surprised to find myself saying that I would be happy for either of them to take the grandslam. They are absolutely phenomenal horsemen and both so deserving of the title. 

I have to say I am a bit bored of the balding German    so let's hope the grandslam is won one way or another!!


----------



## lex2501 (29 April 2013)

SpottedCat said:



			Given the history, it really couldn't be a better two people to be up against each other either, could it?! Proper Jilly Cooper-esque rivalry!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!


----------



## Puppy (29 April 2013)

Team William


----------



## pearcider (29 April 2013)

Team WFP he is amazing to watch..


----------



## kit279 (29 April 2013)

Tough call and both amazing riders but there's something about Nicholson that would make it a real fairy-tale.  He's absolutely churning out top-class horses that he's produced all the way from scratch and you have to admire the graft and work ethic behind it all.  I'm not saying the same isn't true for WFP, just that for me, I think I'd hope to see Nicholson get it.  Saying that, I think Jung will be a tough act to beat..


----------



## TheMule (29 April 2013)

I would be happy if either of them won, however, AN is my pick of rider for his sheer exceptional brilliance xc


----------



## MollyMoomin (29 April 2013)

Team Fox-Pitt. This is very unfair given I have no personal experience of the guy but AN never comes across particularly well to me :blush: I'm sure he's a lovely guy etc but.... Yeah. Team F-P. 

Having said that, whoever wins (either the GS OR Badminton - or both  ) I'll be happy for them!


----------



## EveningStar (29 April 2013)

Team Andrew all the way! Patriotic and he's got the whole silver fox thing going on


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (29 April 2013)

lex2501;11751991
I have to say I am a bit bored of the balding German ;) :p  so let's hope the grandslam is won one way or another!![/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Agree with this!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jo_x (29 April 2013)

I would really really love to see WFP win it.

I'd rather either of them won it than Michael Jung though, about time someone beat him


----------



## lex2501 (29 April 2013)

EveningStar said:



			Team Andrew all the way! Patriotic and he's got the whole silver fox thing going on 

Click to expand...

I'm with you on that  !!


----------



## atlantis (29 April 2013)

Def team William!!! I'm with you MollyMoomin I've just never warmed to AN. I love watching WFP ride and while AN is great to watch too I just think WFP is class. 

However saying that if either of them do it I will be very very impressed. I agree I'd rather one of them one than Michael Jung.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Patriotism driving a lot of support for WFP with me, but AN is just so awesome...

I'll be supporting both and hoping one does it!


----------



## Nicnac (29 April 2013)

WFP definitely. 

AN is an awesome horseman but just can't warm to him despite his naughty boy rep. (aren't women meant to be drawn to that?!)

Robot MJ is a bit bland.

If WFP doesn't win it then really hope either Francis Whittington or Victoria Panizzon get it.


----------



## jenbleep (29 April 2013)

Team William! 

I am so gutted but I am a bridesmaid at a wedding on Sunday...I usually go to Badminton every year but now will be missing it two years on the trot! 

I will be Sky+ it though and will look forward to the sj on Monday


----------



## PorkChop (29 April 2013)

WFP to win 

They are obviously both amazing riders but William is just soooo lovely how could you not root for him


----------



## Honey08 (29 April 2013)

WFP deserves to win it for being such a constant rider and winner for years,  but I do have a little  bit of a thing for AN!  So don't care either way. Both of them had a bit of a rough time at the olympics, so both deserve it. I'm another one bored of MJ being unbeatable, although he is wonderful to watch!

Really looking forward to Badminton now!


----------



## Nicnac (29 April 2013)

jenbleep said:



			Team William! 

I am so gutted but I am a bridesmaid at a wedding on Sunday...I usually go to Badminton every year but now will be missing it two years on the trot! 

I will be Sky+ it though and will look forward to the sj on Monday 

Click to expand...

How do you Sky+ the red button progs as I am also out Sunday


----------



## jenbleep (29 April 2013)

Nicnac said:



			How do you Sky+ the red button progs as I am also out Sunday 

Click to expand...

I am not sure - I've asked OH to do it!

Can you just record as other Sky channels? 

I hope so!!!!


----------



## little_flea (29 April 2013)

Andrew all the way simply because I totally fancy him.  (shallow, moi??)


----------



## Nicnac (29 April 2013)

jenbleep said:



			I am not sure - I've asked OH to do it!

Can you just record as other Sky channels? 

I hope so!!!! 

Click to expand...

No - have researched it as wanted to record it and you need an external recording device attached to your skybox which is far beyond my technical capabilities so will just have to wait for Monday.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (29 April 2013)

little_flea said:



			Andrew all the way simply because I totally fancy him.  (shallow, moi??)
		
Click to expand...

I agree  he is yummy  although I am also rooting for Fox Pitt after a difficult time at the Olympics but I have a feeling MJ is going to be very difficult to beat


----------



## KatB (29 April 2013)

I'd be thrilled for both...but would be secretly even more pleased if AN wins  very exciting weekend it will be!!


----------



## Scarlett (29 April 2013)

Team Nicholson here!

They are both phenomenal horsemen however, and I know I'll shot for this, I cannot like WFP no matter how hard I try, AN just seems more genuine to me. 

Grand slam or not it's going to be a corker! I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Feathered (29 April 2013)

Team WFP all the way!


----------



## castella (29 April 2013)

little_flea said:



			Andrew all the way simply because I totally fancy him.  (shallow, moi??)
		
Click to expand...

Me too !!! He is just phwoar !!!


----------



## Jenni_ (29 April 2013)

TEAM WILLIAM!

I am another who never warmed to AN.

Is there anyone who wants neither to win so that Pippa Funnel can retain her crown as the only Grand Slam winner EVER


----------



## Firewell (29 April 2013)

What????!!! AN is NOT hot ha ha ha!! Although I concede if it was a toss up between WFP and AN.. the kiwi gets it


----------



## WellyBaggins (29 April 2013)

Both are amazing, amazing riders but I would feel a little bit sad for WFP if AN won, with the history there


----------



## Ktrice1994 (29 April 2013)

WellyBaggins said:



			Both are amazing, amazing riders but I would feel a little bit sad for WFP if AN won, with the history there 

Click to expand...

Agree with this


----------



## Baggybreeches (29 April 2013)

It would be amazing whoever won, but after a 'disappointing' encounter with WFP at Badminton a few years ago I am in team AN


----------



## icestationzebra (29 April 2013)

Team William for me, but do enjoy watching AN ride - he performed amazingly at Kentucky and thoroughly deserved the win and if WFP can't do it this weekend then I hope he does.  As brilliant as Michael Jung is he leaves me a bit cold.  If neither of the titans get it then I feel Vittoria deserves it after watching her at Belton.  That partnership is on fire......


----------



## arry (29 April 2013)

Team andrew.

Im another who cant warm to wfp, something about him i cant put my finger on, whereas andrew i think what you see is what you get.

Plus the way andrew keeps producing these amazing horses from scratch gives him the edge


----------



## {97702} (29 April 2013)

Got to be Mr Fox-Pitt for me   I used to agree with the silver fox thing for AN but personally I watched the video on the Badminton app and thought they both look as old/rough as god-knows-what now 

Also agree that it would be fantastic to see Vittoria Panizzon win


----------



## Darremi (29 April 2013)

Statistically speaking, based on the past results of both the possible rides for WFP and AN, they are very evenly matched. All the horses are capable of low 40s dressage, with Nereo and Parklane Hawk possibly capable of a sub-40 on a very good day. Obviously the optimum time will be no problem for both.All four are consistently good show jumpers with mostly clears or 4 faults at three day events, though Parklane Hawk has been a little shaky at times in this phase, with 8 last year at Burghley.

Unfortunately MJ (with Sam) is consistently capable of a low to mid 30s dressage test at advanced three days, always inside the time and most importantly he always jumps a clear SJ. That puts him safely in front of WFP and AN, purely based on the stats. But stats are to be broken of course!

That is not forgetting all the other competitive combinations in the field that might pull a surprise out the bag.


----------



## skint1 (29 April 2013)

Andrew Nicholson for me, I just like him better, don't know why


----------



## lex2501 (29 April 2013)

Darremi said:



			Statistically speaking, based on the past results of both the possible rides for WFP and AN, they are very evenly matched. All the horses are capable of low 40s dressage, with Nereo and Parklane Hawk possibly capable of a sub-40 on a very good day. Obviously the optimum time will be no problem for both.All four are consistently good show jumpers with mostly clears or 4 faults at three day events, though Parklane Hawk has been a little shaky at times in this phase, with 8 last year at Burghley.

Unfortunately MJ (with Sam) is consistently capable of a low to mid 30s dressage test at advanced three days, always inside the time and most importantly he always jumps a clear SJ. That puts him safely in front of WFP and AN, purely based on the stats. But stats are to be broken of course!

That is not forgetting all the other competitive combinations in the field that might pull a surprise out the bag.
		
Click to expand...

It does make you wonder if we will know the outcome by Saturday evening! I really hope it isn't a dressages competition between the big 3.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (29 April 2013)

Darremi said:



			Statistically speaking, based on the past results of both the possible rides for WFP and AN, they are very evenly matched. All the horses are capable of low 40s dressage, with Nereo and Parklane Hawk possibly capable of a sub-40 on a very good day. Obviously the optimum time will be no problem for both.All four are consistently good show jumpers with mostly clears or 4 faults at three day events, though Parklane Hawk has been a little shaky at times in this phase, with 8 last year at Burghley.

Unfortunately MJ (with Sam) is consistently capable of a low to mid 30s dressage test at advanced three days, always inside the time and most importantly he always jumps a clear SJ. That puts him safely in front of WFP and AN, purely based on the stats. But stats are to be broken of course!

That is not forgetting all the other competitive combinations in the field that might pull a surprise out the bag.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this completely


----------



## Hedwards (29 April 2013)

Well, I think I'm going to be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for WFP, met him at Burghley last year and he was lovely, genuinelly a nice guy. AN I have never warmed to, and met him a couple of times, however he is an incredible rider... I used to ride at the yard Mr Smiffy came from when he won Burghley, and he did an amazing job with that horse...

either way, think its going to be an exciting competition!


----------



## LEC (29 April 2013)

Sandra Affuth(sp?)h for me - I love her horse, she has been the bridesmaid quite a lot and I think must be due a big win.


----------



## xspiralx (29 April 2013)

Team William all the way for me, the man is just a genius on horseback - and I generally think he is a more sympathetic rider than AN, which I like.

Although both would be very worthy winners.

MJ and Sam are fantastic, but I confess I am slightly bored by their complete domination - would much rather see an exciting race to the Grand Slam, than to have it as a foregone conclusion by Saturday night.


----------



## SpottedCat (29 April 2013)

LEC said:



			Sandra Affuth(sp?)h for me - I love her horse, she has been the bridesmaid quite a lot and I think must be due a big win.
		
Click to expand...

Now that wasn't really the question


----------



## FigJam (29 April 2013)

I think I'm Team William, would just be nice to have another Brit get the Grand Slam and he would always wonder "what if..." about last year's Badminton having been cancelled (and no Michael Jung at that one!).  

Although I'd rather someone won it than no one, so Andrew my next favourite option as he really is a class rider.  And I love the photo of him jumping into the water at Kentucky that's kicking around Twitter, Mr Cool indeed! 

As amazing as Michael Jung and Sam are, it would be a bit "meh" to just have them lead and win from the start.   I'd love SJ day to come down to William vs Andrew!

Outside of the Gram Slammers, I love Borough Pennyz and would love to see her and Vittoria do well.


----------



## millitiger (29 April 2013)

Team Andrew for me


----------



## Supertrooper (29 April 2013)

Would have to say Team William xx


----------



## seabsicuit2 (29 April 2013)

Andrew all the way... He's made every single horse of his into a star having built them up from nothing. I love his guts and courage& determination. William buys his horses ready made.


----------



## Maesfen (29 April 2013)

skint1 said:



			Andrew Nicholson for me, I just like him better
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Leg_end (29 April 2013)

I think, based on their history, I would love William to win this. However they are both such classy riders and it is such a massive achievement for either to bring it home that I just couldn't be disappointed regardless of the winner.

I would be disappointed if Mr Jung won though - he is just too cool for school and he looks like he doesn't have a personality. He is obviously an incredible horseman and a rare breed of event rider being brilliant all all three phases but somehow that removes the magic of eventing for me as be just makes it look far too easy!


----------



## SpottedCat (29 April 2013)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Andrew all the way... He's made every single horse of his into a star having built them up from nothing. I love his guts and courage& determination. William buys his horses ready made.
		
Click to expand...

That's not totally true:

Oslo - he took from PN-winning Pau 4*
Gaucho - PN-3*
Lionheart - PN-4*


I'm sure there are others too!


----------



## siennamum (29 April 2013)

it's got to be AN. WAAY better looking.


----------



## sam-b (29 April 2013)

William all the way.  The fact that AN had an affair with wfp first wife makes me want to happy slap him.


----------



## Hot_Toddy7 (29 April 2013)

Team Andrew (Unpatriotic I know!!)


----------



## Honey08 (29 April 2013)

seabsicuit2 said:



			William buys his horses ready made.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, and here's me thinking William could ride! 

I actually think MJ will destroy both their dreams if he is on his usual horse.


----------



## xspiralx (29 April 2013)

seabsicuit2 said:



			William buys his horses ready made.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a fair comment...

He's had Lionheart from a 6yr old at PN, Cool Mountain from a 6yr old at N, Oslo since a 5yr old at PN, Neuf Des Cours from a 6yr old at N, Bay My Hero from a 6yr old at N.

Most of his up and coming younger horses he has had from a similar age and level. Granted, his is in no way a hard luck story, but it is a little unfair to say his horses are bought readymade, when the majority of them he has had from youngsters and brought up the levels himself.


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2013)

seabsicuit2 said:



			Andrew all the way... He's made every single horse of his into a star having built them up from nothing. I love his guts and courage& determination. William buys his horses ready made.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha that has to be the most incorrect sweeping statement I've ever seen on HHO, which really is saying something!

I am sitting on the fence here, and getting splinters etc. I honestly cannot decide, I rate them both hugely, both are absolutely supreme horsemen.


----------



## DaisyDoll (29 April 2013)

Would love William to won with the history, and I think he is such an effortlessly classy rider that he deserves it


----------



## Darremi (29 April 2013)

LEC said:



			Sandra Affuth(sp?)h for me - I love her horse, she has been the bridesmaid quite a lot and I think must be due a big win.
		
Click to expand...

Opgun Louvo has to be one of those most stunning and talented event horses out there. I saw him SJ at the Olympics last year and he never looked like touching a fence, better in fact than Sam. But he indicated some possible stamina concerns when he tired late on in the Olympic XC.


----------



## Saratoga (29 April 2013)

Very unpatriotic from me, but I have to say Mr Nicholson...he is just so gorgeous :rubsthighs:


----------



## blackhor2e (29 April 2013)

I have to say I have a soft spot for Andrew Nicholson, having watched him I love the way he is with his horses. WFP however, is an awesome rider....so I think I will have to sit on the fence with kerilli for now


----------



## Copperpot (29 April 2013)

Team WFP!!!!


----------



## saz5083 (29 April 2013)

Team William for me! They are both amazing horsemen and if I could ride 1/10th as well as them Id be delighted but Im another who's never really warmed to AN as much in interviews etc, not sure what it is.
Either way I think it could be a very exciting event!


----------



## Louise_88 (29 April 2013)

Definitely WFP, such an amazing  rider. 
I do sadly think MJ will win it though


----------



## Quadro (29 April 2013)

MJ for me! Seems like im the only one though!! 
Q


----------



## Ktrice1994 (29 April 2013)

Quadro said:



			MJ for me! Seems like im the only one though!! 
Q
		
Click to expand...

Michael Jung is unbelievable, he and Sam seem to have a unique partnership  he also comes across as a very polite and kind person as well as being an outstanding rider


----------



## Quadro (29 April 2013)

Ktrice1994 i agree. I think he has the German "efficency"about him but thats not a bad thing.
Q


----------



## ajf (29 April 2013)

See I'm really nasty, I'm just hoping Micheal Jung *doesn't* win, really bad of me but someone needs to beat him!!! 

I can't decide between WFP and AN.  Love AN xc at the moment but think WFP will be above from the dressage and then a chasing game and nerves!!!

Would love a girl to win though, especially when everyone is talking about the '3 Big Boys'!


----------



## Ktrice1994 (29 April 2013)

I believe Michael Jung has the edge in the dressage, as does Sandra Auffarth, in particular but anything can happen


----------



## doratheexplorer (29 April 2013)

Having watched the XC course preview, I don't think it will be a dressage competition!! I can not decide who I want to win, although I total outsider would be very exciting!!

Whatever happens, all riders and horses home safely please!!


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2013)

The true Brit in me will be cheering on WFP

However the hormones will be cheering the silver fox!!!


----------



## dieseldog (29 April 2013)

Team Andrew.

I know there is the history but there were 3 people involved in it and she left William/chose Andrew for what ever reason.


----------



## Fanatical (29 April 2013)

Team Andrew absolutely. He's a proper grafter and a true horseman. 
But having worked for him I may be a little biased. 
William always seems to have had the money and everything set up for him whereas Andrew has worked his way up. Many moons ago he was a groom for Mark Todd. 
AN makes the toughest XC courses look easy on almost any horse. A joy to watch.


----------



## Summer pudding (29 April 2013)

lex2501 said:



			I have always been a patriotic member of Team WFP at heart but after watching Andrew's breathtaking performance at Kentucky, and the fact that he used to ride Murphy, I am very surprised to find myself saying that I would be happy for either of them to take the grandslam. They are absolutely phenomenal horsemen and both so deserving of the title. 

I have to say I am a bit bored of the balding German    so let's hope the grandslam is won one way or another!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too...may the best person win!


----------



## Carefreegirl (29 April 2013)

50.5% WFP 49.5% AN

Ignoring all the history between them they are both brilliant riders and both deserve to win.

I almost feel guilty for not being 100% WFP


----------



## SpottedCat (29 April 2013)

ihatework said:



			The true Brit in me will be cheering on WFP

However the hormones will be cheering the silver fox!!!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! Hilarious! Are you coming to Badders? We should have coffee if you are!


----------



## Javabb94 (29 April 2013)

Team William of course!! 

Haven't read whole thread so not sure if mentioned - can you watch xc day on red button?


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (29 April 2013)

Team William all the way!


----------



## FinalFurlong (29 April 2013)

Team William!!!!!! My mother has the biggest crush on 'foxy-pitt' 

Sam Watson's tweet from last year has cropped up again (pretending to be Andrew)
'won again, driving home at 97mph, getting jiggy with wiggy (LOL), riding 32 horses tomorrow'
Sums it up for me


----------



## bellatrix (29 April 2013)

Team William all the way  

I think they are both absolutely outstanding riders and both would deserve to win equally imo, but as some other posters have said, I have just never warmed to AN? 

We shall see on the day!!


----------



## oldywoldy (29 April 2013)

Team Nicholson for me although dont think either of them have decided their horses yet having only just got back from Kentucky this am!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (29 April 2013)

If I'm being patriotic, I'm on team William. 

If I'm listening to my raging hormones, I want to be on ;-) Andrew! His team obviously...!

Something about him just does it for me!!


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2013)

SC, unfortunately not  
At addington sat/sun then at woodlander on Monday. 
Have fun, looks like it will be some cracking competition!


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

fine_and_dandy said:



			If I'm being patriotic, I'm on team William. 

If I'm listening to my raging hormones, *I want to be on ;-) Andrew*! His team obviously...!

Something about him just does it for me!!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, I like it 

Me too...  I'm hoping #50shadesofnicholson will be making a reappearance on twitter for some more soft eventer porn


----------



## fine_and_dandy (29 April 2013)

OMG. 50 shades of Nicholson. Say no more!!


----------



## oldvic (29 April 2013)

oldywoldy said:



			Team Nicholson for me although dont think either of them have decided their horses yet having only just got back from Kentucky this am!
		
Click to expand...

The last I heard is that William is riding Oslo and Parklane Hawk. Andrew is taking Avebury and Nereo. That is unless something goes wrong.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

Just realised "soft eventer porn" doesn't sound right... "hard eventer soft porn" might be more fun


----------



## Gamebird (29 April 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			Sam Watson's tweet from last year has cropped up again (pretending to be Andrew)
'won again, driving home at 97mph, getting jiggy with wiggy (LOL), riding 32 horses tomorrow'
Sums it up for me 

Click to expand...

One of the funniest things I ever saw on Facebook!


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2013)

Gamebird said:



			One of the funniest things I ever saw on Facebook!
		
Click to expand...

You should check out #nicholsonontwitter, we've been having a lot of fun with it. Worth going on Twitter for that alone!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 April 2013)

Obviously I have to vote colonial.


----------



## Carojay (29 April 2013)

Andrew Nicholson for me! Though I would also be really pleased if Mark Todd won. Or any of the girls! 

Feel slightly guilty about not supporting the Brits but never really been that bothered about WFP


----------



## JFTDWS (29 April 2013)

#nicholsonontwitter and the spin offs...  and the (oddly unrelated) #gallopingorgasm hashtags have been the source of much amusement over here too


----------



## oldvic (29 April 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Obviously I have to vote colonial. 

Click to expand...

Not a bad thing to have to do!!



xspiralx said:



			Team William all the way for me, the man is just a genius on horseback - and I generally think he is a more sympathetic rider than AN,.
		
Click to expand...

While it is a matter of opinion, it is not actually so.



WellyBaggins said:



			Both are amazing, amazing riders but I would feel a little bit sad for WFP if AN won, with the history there 

Click to expand...

As William is very happy with his 2nd wife, it is in fact a win win situation. Andrew would need it more than William so you wouldn't need to feel sad.


----------



## CalllyH (30 April 2013)

FinalFurlong said:



			Team William!!!!!! My mother has the biggest crush on 'foxy-pitt' 

Sam Watson's tweet from last year has cropped up again (pretending to be Andrew)
'won again, driving home at 97mph, getting jiggy with wiggy (LOL), riding 32 horses tomorrow'
Sums it up for me 

Click to expand...

Ha that tweet is just work of a genius! Brilliant


----------



## CalllyH (30 April 2013)

Not sure if this links work but I couldn't stop laughing 

https://mobile.twitter.com/search/grid?idx=2&q=nicholsonontwitter&s=hash


----------



## SpottedCat (30 April 2013)

There would be something neatly poetic about someone - anyone - winning the Grand Slam exactly 10 years after it was first won, via a head-to-head between two riders who are, let's say, not best friends. It would be like Jilly Cooper come-to-life, and my personal vote is for there to be a WFP/AN one/two after XC day with not a single rail in it, so they both have to jump clear. If Michael Jung could also be in with a shout if they both have a rail, then that would be pretty much perfect I think. 

Now for the love of god I hope Hugh Thomas is out there personally making sure the dressage is thunderstorm proof!


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 April 2013)

I'm another on the fence but seeing a tweet earlier just imagine if William and Andrew both finished on the same score with the same dressage score and collectives and the same Xc optimum time ahead of the rest of the field so therefore equal first. Now that would be history!!!!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (30 April 2013)

I think I'm going to have to join twitter.... 

I'm on the fence re WFP vs AN. I would love either of them to win and feel sorry that WFP didnt get his chance last year. How cool would it have been if WFP had won last year and AN this year?

But part of me think it would be incredible if MJ & Sam won they are such an incredible combination.

Either way it is going to be a great competition and I'm not going to be getting much sleep this weekend...


----------



## NaeNae87 (30 April 2013)

Team Andrew!! Gonna support the Kiwis!


----------



## superpony (30 April 2013)

I am Team Andrew, love watching him ride.


----------



## Busybusybusy (30 April 2013)

Definitely team William!
I am there for the dressage & cross country.....sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Turitea (30 April 2013)

A German win is overdue in Badminton thus as long as a German rider wins, I do not care who it is.   
Seriously... I put my money on MJ and SA.


----------



## claracanter (30 April 2013)

I'm in AN's camp but it might change when I hear the reason why they don't like each other. Please can someone enlighten me as to the Jilly Cooper themed rift between them. I assume it involves a lady. Not Alice I hope?


----------



## WellyBaggins (30 April 2013)

Andrew is with William's previous wife


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 April 2013)

I must sit on the fence.  WFP as he is Brtish, and AN because he is HOT!  (wanders off in shame and red faced to admitting that .......)


----------



## daveismycat (30 April 2013)

Team William for me, not getting the whole '50 shades of Nicholson' bleugh!!! 

Have to say would really love Sandra Auffarth to win - Opgun Louvo is a seriously classy horse.

(Runs and hides in shame at lack of patriotism...)


----------



## claracanter (30 April 2013)

WellyBaggins said:



			Andrew is with William's previous wife 

Click to expand...

Oh I see how that would complicate things!


----------



## Mickyjoe (30 April 2013)

Quadro said:



			MJ for me! Seems like im the only one though!! 
Q
		
Click to expand...

Nope, you're not the only one! While I am loving the Grand Slam showdown, I am a big MJ fan. He just seems so sympathetic and in tune with his horses. Beautiful rider and he just looks generally like he likes his horses and they like to do things for him.


----------



## PolarSkye (30 April 2013)

Team WFP all the way . . . have always had a serious crush on him and I love watching him ride - so fluent, soft and elegant.  Plus I haven't forgiven AN for pinching William's first wife Wiggy (and rumour has it that he hasn't exactly been faithful to her either).

P


----------



## teapot (30 April 2013)

Another who's torn as I like both for different reasons. I'd rather see a woman win it (been a while, 2007 I think) than Mr Jung. 

There is a part of me who wants Pippa Funnel to have a storming weekend, end up winning with WFP and AN behind her and just hearing the press conference of 'sorry boys!' It won't happen but of all the people it would make it that bit more interesting!


----------



## TarrSteps (30 April 2013)

Last I checked Wiggy is a grown up and not property to be stolen or not. Considering they all seem happy and settled now, and it's water way under the bridge I don't see why it's pertinent?

Anyhow, it's going to be a real nail biter and great for the sport.


----------



## Twiglet (30 April 2013)

It's Badminton though, since when does the expected happen?! 

Think I'm Team William for the GBR factor...nothing to do with wife stealing though  

MJ is still but a young pup....his star is most definitely in the ascendancy, I think he should be gracious and let the grown ups battle it out


----------



## Carojay (30 April 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Last I checked Wiggy is a grown up and not property to be stolen or not. Considering they all seem happy and settled now, and it's water way under the bridge I don't see why it's pertinent?

Anyhow, it's going to be a real nail biter and great for the sport.
		
Click to expand...


Well said!


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 April 2013)

daveismycat said:



			'50 shades of Nicholson'
		
Click to expand...

Yes please.

I reckon it will be someone we have not even discussed on here.  Just a strange old feeling.  Badminton seems to produce some surprises.  However, if I am honest I dont really care who wins, I am just looking forward to a couple of great days out, plus reading all the reoprts on here about it.


----------



## WellyBaggins (30 April 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Last I checked Wiggy is a grown up and not property to be stolen or not. Considering they all seem happy and settled now, and it's water way under the bridge I don't see why it's pertinent?

Anyhow, it's going to be a real nail biter and great for the sport.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't really but it does add to the whole situation and makes it all the more interesting and is going to be a real nail biter  may the best rider win!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (30 April 2013)

not bothered who wins, just want to see Quimbo in action again, so impressive!


----------



## Chloe_GHE (30 April 2013)

WellyBaggins said:



			It isn't really but it does add to the whole situation and makes it all the more interesting and is going to be a real nail biter  may the best rider win!
		
Click to expand...

I think it adds the 'Jilly Cooper' factor to the sport  * tongue firmly in cheek*


----------



## NeedNewHorse (30 April 2013)

Definitely AN ... Have not been at all keen in WFP after reading his book! Besides I feel Andrew is the better rider/horseman.


----------



## Honey08 (30 April 2013)

This thread has made me feel so much less   about having a thing for AN, seems it is the done thing!


----------



## JFTDWS (30 April 2013)

Don't worry honey, you're in company...  Can't say it's _good_ company, but at least you're not alone


----------



## WandaMare (30 April 2013)

Team William for me, i will be cheering on all the Brits at dressage on Friday, can't wait


----------



## oldvic (30 April 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Last I checked Wiggy is a grown up and not property to be stolen or not. Considering they all seem happy and settled now, and it's water way under the bridge I don't see why it's pertinent?

Anyhow, it's going to be a real nail biter and great for the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. For what it's worth, things were not good between William and Wiggy well before Andrew came along and William is much happier with Alice. Andrew and Wiggy are very happy together so where's the problem? 
PolarSkye, rumour is not always founded on fact. Luckily parties involved don't read the forum and they have a good solid relationship but scurrilous gossip can cause unnecessary hurt when foundations are not so solid.


----------



## SpottedCat (30 April 2013)

Ouch! At some of the comments! And we were all playing so nicely too 

You honestly couldn't make it up, a grand slam head to head, which only happened because an event was cancelled, with the two main protagonists being age-old rivals, and with the current world, european and olympic champion making his debut at the event too, on a horse which looks like it does everything on rails it's so flipping consistent.


----------



## mrussell (30 April 2013)

Team Andrew...working class hero, bad lad and awesome horseman...


----------



## Summer pudding (30 April 2013)

SpottedCat said:



			Ouch! At some of the comments! And we were all playing so nicely too 

You honestly couldn't make it up, a grand slam head to head, which only happened because an event was cancelled, with the two main protagonists being age-old rivals, and with the current world, european and olympic champion making his debut at the event too, on a horse which looks like it does everything on rails it's so flipping consistent.
		
Click to expand...

Jilly Cooper or what?!


----------



## JFTDWS (30 April 2013)

oldvic said:



			Luckily parties involved don't read the forum ...
		
Click to expand...

Good thing too or AN would be afraid to come out in public with all of us lusting over his thighs - who knows what one of us might do after a few drinks...  

Good motivation for him to make the time xc though, crowd full of dangerously man-obsessed, HHOer she-wolves ready to pounce on him at the slightest hesitation


----------



## kerilli (30 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Good thing too or AN would be afraid to come out in public with all of us lusting over his thighs - who knows what one of us might do after a few drinks...  

Good motivation for him to make the time xc though, crowd full of dangerously man-obsessed, HHOer she-wolves ready to pounce on him at the slightest hesitation 

Click to expand...

No wonder he's Mr Stickability, poor guy daren't fall off, he'd be eaten alive by lascivious horsewomen...

tbh though I am very glad to hear (but not surprised at all) that he/they don't read the forum. After that particular remark, good.    

Does amuse me that there are at least 10-15 other combinations who could probably win it, but nobody is mentioning them... e.g. Jock Paget, Chris Burton, Victoria Panizzon, any of the other Germans, Mary, Zara, Tina, Pippa, Tappers... not a three horse race at all!


----------



## Jenny923 (30 April 2013)

This is actually giving me goosebumps I am so excited!  

I thiiink I'm team WFP.


----------



## oldvic (30 April 2013)

kerilli said:



			No wonder he's Mr Stickability, poor guy daren't fall off, he'd be eaten alive by lascivious horsewomen...

tbh though I am very glad to hear (but not surprised at all) that he/they don't read the forum. After that particular remark, good.    

Does amuse me that there are at least 10-15 other combinations who could probably win it, but nobody is mentioning them... e.g. Jock Paget, Chris Burton, Victoria Panizzon, any of the other Germans, Mary, Zara, Tina, Pippa, Tappers... not a three horse race at all!
		
Click to expand...

And they have the advantage of the spotlight being off them. There are several others too, perhaps less well known,  like Astier Nicholas, Aoife Clarke and Stefano Brecchiaroli who could well put in a strong challenge. The favourites are under no illusion that it is a match or a 3 horse competition.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (1 May 2013)

Chloe_GHE said:



			not bothered who wins, just want to see Quimbo in action again, so impressive!
		
Click to expand...

I know! How effortless did he make the Rolex XC course look? Such a stunning, classy horse


----------



## Foxford (1 May 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			Is there anyone who wants neither to win so that Pippa Funnel can retain her crown as the only Grand Slam winner EVER 

Click to expand...

^^ This!! All being said, may the best man/woman win - I can't wait to watch!


----------

